# 10 native lizards seized from passenger’s luggage at Sydney Airport



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 9, 2019)

06 Feb 2019



SYDNEY: Ten native Shingleback lizards were seized on Tuesday (Feb 5) in Sydney Airport from a passenger's luggage, according to a news release by the Australian Border Force.

The reptiles were discovered concealed within two trays covered with tissue paper and plastic tape during an examination of the 46-year-old Japanese national's luggage.

The man, who was on his way to Japan at the time, was arrested and charged with one count of exporting regulated native specimens, said the Australian Border Force.






The maximum penalty for this offence is 10 years’ imprisonment or a fine of A$210,000 (US$150,000), or both.

Australian Border Force officials took care of the lizards until they could be handed over to the Taronga Zoo Wildlife Hospital.

The lizards are a protected species and are often targeted by wildlife smugglers because of their unique markings that could attract a hefty price tag in some overseas markets, said the border control agency.

_“These lizards are beautiful animals and it is obvious why they are appealing to wildlife smugglers," _said Superintendent John Fleming from the Australian Border Force.

_“The criminals involved in these operations have little regard for the animals’ welfare, which is why our officers work hard to stop this incredibly cruel trade."_


----------



## TheRamiRocketMan (Feb 9, 2019)

These guys go for a fortune overseas, you can see why he was trying to do it. I'm glad the bugger got caught...I wonder if Taronga would be willing to hand one (or all) over to a keen keeper...


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd take a mixed pair if they do , but I'm betting they'll end up keeping them or going to another zoo.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 9, 2019)

As long as they don't get euthanized because they can't be "returned to their natural habitat"


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 9, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> As long as they don't get euthanized because they can't be "returned to their natural habitat"



Yep that's a stupid procedure if that's what they routinely do.


----------



## Abstractivity (Feb 10, 2019)

hope he rots in jail bloody bugger stealing our beautiful shingles. Annoys me when I see Aussie natives overseas outside of a zoo.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 10, 2019)

Jail is not harsh enough. It is probably better living conditions than what he has at HOME. Plus it's at the Aussie taxpayers expense. Bring back public flogging I say!!!


----------

